# Libretto - Rimsky Korsakov



## bartacus (Dec 18, 2012)

I am new to this forum and have undoubtedly broken a hundred rules already...

Is anyone able to share a copy of the libretto to Rimsky's Invisible City of Kitezh? 

I have discovered this opera only recently and cannot find an available libretto. 

I hope someone can help.


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

Mmmmh, does an italian libretto help you?
www.dicoseunpo.it/dicoseunpo/R_files/Kitezh.pdf

I love this Opera.

EDIT:
Also there is a russian short made by Norstein based on the Kitezh legend and with Rimsky-Korsakov music on YT if you are interested:


----------

